# دورة في اساسيات الإيمان المسيحي



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2012)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم​
لنا إيمان عميق بأن الخدمة لا تقتصر على التبشير فقط، بل تطال أيضاً التعليم والبناء والتدريب. فالحياة في المسيح بصورة صحية مبنية على أُسس مسيحية صحيحة شئ لا يقل أهمية عن اي خدمة آخرى.

من هذا المنطلق، وضع الرب على قلبنا من فترة بدأ دورة عامة وشاملة لتوضيح حقائق الإيمان المسيحي، إذ يسعدنا في منتديات الكنيسة الإعلان عن بدأ سلسلة دروس مكثفة في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي.

سلسلة الدروس ستكون كثيرة وشاملة، فخطتنا هي تقديم ما يقارب ال 100 درس في اساسيات الإيمان المسيحي. لكن في نفس الوقت سنحاول طرح الدروس بصورة مبسطة ومختصرة مع تلخيص كل درس وترك بعض الشواهد للتدريب والتعمق أكثر.
تقديرنا ان نقدم درس جديد كل 3 الى 4 ايام، أي ان الدورة  ستستمر ما يقارب السنة.

الدروس لن تُقدم بمجهود فردي، فالكل (خاصة المحاورين ومشرفي الأقسام الحوارية) مدعوين للمشاركة والإضافة والإثراء. الكل مدعوا للمتابعة والمناقشة والتسائل والإستفادة.

لنا طلبة خاصة ان نرفع سوياً هذه الفكرة وتطبيقها وثمارها في صلواتنا، خلال فترة الإعداد والتقديم. 
"يا إلهنا الحي يا مصدر كل معرفة صالحة، يا من أعلنت لنا عن ذاتك وأنعمت علينا بأفكارنا وعلمنا بحسب ما يمجد شخصك. أعطنا يا الرب الحكمة والقوة والنعمة للإعداد والتقديم وإتمام هذه الفكرة لبناء جيل مؤمن بأساسيات الإيمان المسيحي بصورة صالحة وسليمة.
بارك يا رب من يقدم الدروس ومن يضيف عليها وأعطي كل من يقرأها ويتابعها فهم ومعرفة ونور للفكر. ألمس يا رب القلوب وصحح الافكار، فنحن كالخزف بين يديك. شكلنا كما تُريد يا سيد.
واثقين من عمل روحك القدوس فينا ومن مشيئتك الصالحة في بدأ وإتمام هذه الدورة. وليكن المجد لإسمك القدوس."


أحجز مكانك من الآن وإدعوا كل من حولك للمتابعة والقراءة والإستفادة فالرحلة ستكون طويلة مليئة بالبركات والنعم السماوية. 


المزيد من المعلومات عن الدورة وكيفية متابعتها والإشتراك فيها في الإيام القادمة. 


سلام ونعمــة
*إدارة منتديات الكنيسة*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

> "يا  إلهنا الحي يا مصدر كل معرفة صالحة، يا من أعلنت لنا عن ذاتك وأنعمت علينا  بأفكارنا وعلمنا بحسب ما يمجد شخصك. أعطنا يا الرب الحكمة والقوة والنعمة  للإعداد والتقديم وإتمام هذه الفكرة لبناء جيل مؤمن بأساسيات الإيمان  المسيحي بصورة صالحة وسليمة.
> بارك يا رب من يقدم الدروس ومن يضيف عليها وأعطي كل من يقرأها ويتابعها فهم  ومعرفة ونور للفكر. ألمس يا رب القلوب وصحح الافكار، فنحن كالخزف بين  يديك. شكلنا كما تُريد يا سيد.
> واثقين من عمل روحك القدوس فينا ومن مشيئتك الصالحة في بدأ وإتمام هذه الدورة. وليكن المجد لإسمك القدوس."


*
امين الهي اسمع واستجيب
ربنا يبارك العمل علي خير
ويبارك كل القائمين عليه
لتثمر خدمتكم وتأتي بثمر ثلاثين وستون ومئه
امين*


----------



## Abdel Messih (16 أغسطس 2012)

> أحجز مكانك


كيف أحجز مكانى ؟


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> كيف أحجز مكانى ؟



شارك بالموضوع هنا وأرفعنا في صلواتك بينما أجهز القسم الخاص للدورة  والدروس الأولى.. المزيد من المعلومات عن كيفية الإشتراك خلال ايام قليلة.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*أنا بأحجز مكانى كتلميذة 

*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يبارك الخدمه
وجودي معاكم شرف لي 

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


 ربنآ يبآركـ آلموضوع ويستخدمهـ لمجد أسمهـ
*بآلتأكيد من آلمشتركين*


 
  *.،*​


----------



## girgis2 (16 أغسطس 2012)

*
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويعوض تعبكم ويستخدم الخدمة لمجد اسمه

أتمنى أن أكون معاكم في الدورة
*​


----------



## Abdel Messih (16 أغسطس 2012)

My Rock قال:


> شارك بالموضوع هنا وأرفعنا في صلواتك بينما أجهز القسم الخاص للدورة  والدروس الأولى.. المزيد من المعلومات عن كيفية الإشتراك خلال ايام قليلة.


كويس يعنى انا كدا حجزت , طب نشكر ربنا  ^_^


----------



## aymonded (16 أغسطس 2012)

قادر إلهنا الصالح أن يُلهم ويسكب نعمة على من كل من يدخل في هذا الموضوع ويعمل عمله المبارك لتوصيل خبرة وحياة مستقيمة في البرّ والتقوى، لتربية النفس في القداسة ومخافة الله، لتثبت في الإيمان الأقدس الذي سلمه الرب ونمى من جيل لجيل في المحبة آمين
​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (16 أغسطس 2012)

انا كمان عايذ احجز


----------



## zezza (16 أغسطس 2012)

حلو اووووووى اووووووووى 
يا رب بارك يا رب كمل و كلل بالثمار و عوض تعب كل من شارك و ساهم فى الخدمة 
متابعة معاكم بأذن يسوع و حاجزة مكان


----------



## adel61 (17 أغسطس 2012)

اتمنى  ان اشارككم  فى تلك  الدراسة القيمة 

ربنا معاكم ويبارك  عملكم


----------



## اليسوس انيستي (17 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرا استاذ روك ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك في الخدمه اتمني اني اشارك معاكم في الدوره الخاصه باساسيات الايمان المسيحي :16_14_20::16_14_20::16_14_20:*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (17 أغسطس 2012)

*متابع معاكم*
*وربنا يعوض كل من له تعب *​


----------



## أَمَة (17 أغسطس 2012)

*أيها الآب السماوي، الضابط الكل، *
* أبانا وخالقنا، *
*يا من تسهر بعنايتك علينا، *
*وتريد لنا الخلاص من أجل الحياة الأبدية التي أعدتها لنا قبل الأزمنة،*
* أَفِضْ على إبنك روك الذي أسس بنعمة ابنك الوحيد الهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح *
* هذا المنتدى المبارك لأجل خلاص النفوس الضائعة *
*وعلى كل الخدام العاملين فيه*
*وجميع الأعضاء والزوار *
*مواهب **روحك القدوس، المحيي، والمعزي، والمعلم،*
* لكي يرشدنا ويوجهنا ويلهمنا في هذه الدورة التعليمية*
*وأهلنا فيها أن نتتلمذ ونتلمذ لنفهم إرادتك ونعمل مشيئتك ونحفظ وصاياك *
* فتطهر قلوبنا، ونصير أهلاً لأن ندعى باسمك*
*فنكون نورا للعالم *

*لأجل اسمك القدوس *
*أيها الآب والإبن والروح والقدس*
*آمين!*​


----------



## white.angel (17 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا يتمجد ويعطينا حكمه ووعى لندرك المعنى العميق لكلمته ونتعلم كيف نعيش ايماننا ... ونتعرف على مسيحنا كما هو ... *

*معاكوا *​


----------



## V mary (17 أغسطس 2012)

*مشتركة 
وربنا يبارك ويدبر 
امين​*


----------



## amgd beshara (17 أغسطس 2012)

يا رب يا سيد الكل الهنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح اسألك ان تبارك هذا العمل لمجد اسمك القدوس انت تعلمنا و انت تعين القائمين علي هذا العمل حتي يتممموة علي اكمل وجة كما تريد انت يا سيد الكل بحسب مشيئتك الصالحة لاجل صلوات قديسيك الانبا انطونيوس و البابا شنودة الثالث و ببركة صلوات القديسة العذراء مريم اجعل هذا عملا مثمرا في نفوس اولادك و ليكن بركة علي المدي ....امين
مشترك


----------



## ponponayah (17 أغسطس 2012)

اتمنى المشاركة 
الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## اليعازر (17 أغسطس 2012)

تلميذ مشارك ..

ربنا يبارك تعبكم.


.


----------



## e-Sword (17 أغسطس 2012)

سلام المسيح ملك السلام​
اين ادفع رسوم الاشتراك :new6::new6::new6:   بهزر

ربنا معاكم و منتظر الدروس بشغف​


----------



## أَمَة (17 أغسطس 2012)

e-Sword قال:


> سلام المسيح ملك السلام​
> 
> اين ادفع رسوم الاشتراك :new6::new6::new6:   بهزر​
> 
> ربنا معاكم و منتظر الدروس بشغف ​


 
 على حسابي بس بدون ما حدا يعرف :smil4:


----------



## Bent el Massih (17 أغسطس 2012)

*آمين يارب
 بارك هذه العمل وافتح  اذهاننا لنفهم كلمتك ونعيشها في حياتنا ..آمين


انا مشاركة في الدروس
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أغسطس 2012)

كيف يمكني أن أخدم معكم؟ وهل الدورة ستكون وعظية إرشادية أم علمية نقدية؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أغسطس 2012)

الرب يبارك الجميع.. و يبارك هذه. الخدمه. و يسكن بروحه فى الكل و يعمل من خلال الكل. لمجد إسمه القدوس.
اتمنى أن تقبلونى. تلميزه. بينكم.


----------



## Mariya (17 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن اشترك معاكم ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أغسطس 2012)

أكيد ممكن..


----------



## Mariya (17 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 أغسطس 2012)

كنت اتمنى هذه الدورة منذ فترة طويلة وانا احتاج لها جدا شكرا لكم


----------



## نغم (17 أغسطس 2012)

يسعدني جداً المشاركة لكن أتسائل ماهو حال المشترك الذي قد ينشغل او يتغيب لأسباب دراسية او أساب اخرى ؟

الرب يشددكم ويمدكم بكل البركات لإتمام هذا العمل


----------



## بنت المسيح (17 أغسطس 2012)

_*ربنا يباركك خدمتك يا روك واكيد هكون اول التلاميذ 
والمشتركين
ربنا يساعدك فى نشر كلمتة كمان وكمان​*_


----------



## thebreak-up (17 أغسطس 2012)

*وانا معااااااكم اخواني اخواتي :bud:*


----------



## mina son jesus (17 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم
ويعوض تعبكم
*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (17 أغسطس 2012)

*
معكم قلباً وقالباً ...
*


----------



## geegoo (18 أغسطس 2012)

معكم ان أراد الرب و عشنا ...


----------



## مينا إيليا (18 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن اشترك في هذه الدورة؟


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (18 أغسطس 2012)

منتظرين ومتشوقين
​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (18 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يستخدمكم جميعا اخوانى الاحباء لمجد اسمه 

امين


----------



## Farida Farook (19 أغسطس 2012)

*ينفع اشارك*​


----------



## mohssin (19 أغسطس 2012)

انا ايضا اريد المشاركة. اتمنى ان تقبلوني فرد  معكم . وشكرا لكم  جميعا​


----------



## Samir poet (19 أغسطس 2012)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 أغسطس 2012)

وأنا بدي اشترك أكيد بهالدروس 
خاصة إني عم لاقي صعوبة بلقائي للخوري المشرف عتعليمي
هالشي كتير حلو لأن رح استفاد بهالطريقة كتير
الرب يعوض تعبكن و يبارككن


----------



## duosrl (19 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويعوض تعبكم ويستخدم الخدمة لمجد اسمه*


----------



## oesi no (19 أغسطس 2012)

موشارك معاكم 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## جُرُوحْ (19 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يبارك أستاذى


----------



## mina_monyman (19 أغسطس 2012)

وانا اريد المشاركة ارجوا مراسلتى عند البدء  على البريد المسجل فى الموقع وشكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## My Rock (19 أغسطس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> كيف يمكني أن أخدم معكم؟ وهل الدورة ستكون وعظية إرشادية أم علمية نقدية؟



الدروس ستكون علمية إرشادية وروحية بعيدة عن النقد.
إن كانت هناك مواضيع تحتاج الخوض في النقد فتستطيع المشاركة في الجانب النقدي ان احببت


----------



## Samir poet (19 أغسطس 2012)

بس ليا عتاب محبةاخويا ماى روك
بلاش الكلام يبقى كتيرفى المشاركةيبقى مختصر
لى مذا مشاركة حتى نسيطيع ان نفهم


----------



## marks (19 أغسطس 2012)

انا ايظا مشارك


----------



## Mesopotamia (20 أغسطس 2012)

اكون لكم ممنون ان قبلتموني مشاركا 
شكرا لكم على تعبكم معانا 
عمانؤيل يحمكم ويحمينا امين


----------



## Mesopotamia (20 أغسطس 2012)

ارجو منكم مراسلتي عند البدء شكرا


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (20 أغسطس 2012)

*اتمنى ان تقبلونى مشاركا في هذه الدورة*
*و ادعوا و اصلي من صميم قلبي ان يبارك الرب كل من يقوم على هذه الخدمة الجليلة*


----------



## Rosetta (20 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يبارك مجهودكم لمجد إسمه القدوس 
معاكم


----------



## جيلان (20 أغسطس 2012)

معاكو انا ^_^


----------



## Eva Maria (20 أغسطس 2012)

*تسجيل اشتراك *​


----------



## RASHY19_7 (21 أغسطس 2012)

احب ان اشترك معكم ويزيدنى شرفا


----------



## alfredrooca (21 أغسطس 2012)

*105 ش أحمد عصمت عين شمس القاهرة*

[سلام ونعمة ومحبة رب المجد يسوع . الرب يساعدكم ويعوض عب محبتكم فى أورشاليم السماوية أمين .
QUOTE=My Rock;3261372]نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم​
لنا إيمان عميق بأن الخدمة لا تقتصر على التبشير فقط، بل تطال أيضاً التعليم والبناء والتدريب. فالحياة في المسيح بصورة صحية مبنية على أُسس مسيحية صحيحة شئ لا يقل أهمية عن اي خدمة آخرى.

من هذا المنطلق، وضع الرب على قلبنا من فترة بدأ دورة عامة وشاملة لتوضيح حقائق الإيمان المسيحي، إذ يسعدنا في منتديات الكنيسة الإعلان عن بدأ سلسلة دروس مكثفة في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي.

سلسلة الدروس ستكون كثيرة وشاملة، فخطتنا هي تقديم ما يقارب ال 100 درس في اساسيات الإيمان المسيحي. لكن في نفس الوقت سنحاول طرح الدروس بصورة مبسطة ومختصرة مع تلخيص كل درس وترك بعض الشواهد للتدريب والتعمق أكثر.
تقديرنا ان نقدم درس جديد كل 3 الى 4 ايام، أي ان الدورة  ستستمر ما يقارب السنة.

الدروس لن تُقدم بمجهود فردي، فالكل (خاصة المحاورين ومشرفي الأقسام الحوارية) مدعوين للمشاركة والإضافة والإثراء. الكل مدعوا للمتابعة والمناقشة والتسائل والإستفادة.

لنا طلبة خاصة ان نرفع سوياً هذه الفكرة وتطبيقها وثمارها في صلواتنا، خلال فترة الإعداد والتقديم. 
"يا إلهنا الحي يا مصدر كل معرفة صالحة، يا من أعلنت لنا عن ذاتك وأنعمت علينا بأفكارنا وعلمنا بحسب ما يمجد شخصك. أعطنا يا الرب الحكمة والقوة والنعمة للإعداد والتقديم وإتمام هذه الفكرة لبناء جيل مؤمن بأساسيات الإيمان المسيحي بصورة صالحة وسليمة.
بارك يا رب من يقدم الدروس ومن يضيف عليها وأعطي كل من يقرأها ويتابعها فهم ومعرفة ونور للفكر. ألمس يا رب القلوب وصحح الافكار، فنحن كالخزف بين يديك. شكلنا كما تُريد يا سيد.
واثقين من عمل روحك القدوس فينا ومن مشيئتك الصالحة في بدأ وإتمام هذه الدورة. وليكن المجد لإسمك القدوس."


أحجز مكانك من الآن وإدعوا كل من حولك للمتابعة والقراءة والإستفادة فالرحلة ستكون طويلة مليئة بالبركات والنعم السماوية. 


المزيد من المعلومات عن الدورة وكيفية متابعتها والإشتراك فيها في الإيام القادمة. 


سلام ونعمــة
*إدارة منتديات الكنيسة*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## الياس السرياني (21 أغسطس 2012)

اشترك بعون القدير...


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أغسطس 2012)

*الرب يعطينا نعمة ان يثبتنا على الايمان الحقيقي ...... مشارك بنعمة المسيح*


----------



## القسيس محمد (21 أغسطس 2012)

*الرب يكلل مجهودكم بالنجاح والنعمه وانسكاب الروح القدس داخلكم  ليعلمكم ولتعلمونا 
سلام ونعمه
*​


----------



## صوت الرب (21 أغسطس 2012)

رائع جدا ... فكرة مباركة


----------



## سرجيوُس (22 أغسطس 2012)

متابع


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

*انا نفسي اوي اوي في دروس في فهم و تفسير الكتاب المقدس زي bible study كدا*

*ينفع؟*

*شكرا و ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## هالة الحب (22 أغسطس 2012)

اكيد كل من فى المنتدى هيكون مشارك من غير كلام واتمنى اكون من ضمن المشاركين


----------



## mazawy (22 أغسطس 2012)

*اخواني جئتكم هاربا*

اخواني جئتكم هاربا من ظلم الاسلاميين والاسلام وتعنتهم الفكري لتعاليم المسيحية السمحاء وحبهم للحياة والبشرية جمعاء


----------



## Aidaaa (22 أغسطس 2012)

يشرفني الاشتراك في الدورة, و بالتوفيق للقائمين على الدورة و شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يبارك الخدمة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أغسطس 2012)

*مشترك ...*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 أغسطس 2012)

*هتبدأ امتى؟
*


----------



## مسرة (23 أغسطس 2012)

كم كنت محتاجة هذه الدورة .. فكنت من كم يوم اتمنى دورة دراسية في الايمان .. كمدرسة .. مثلما نتعلم و ندرس على مختلف المجالات في الحياة .. طلبت من الرب ايضا مدرسة في المسيحية 

الرب يبارك هذا المنتدى الرائع و اصحابه الذين يشرفونا بالافتخار بهم .. الرب يقويكم


----------



## niv (24 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويعوض تعبكم ويستخدم الخدمة لمجد اسمه

أتمنى أن أكون معاكم في الدورة​


----------



## Samiha (25 أغسطس 2012)

خبر سار،أنا أرغب في الاشتراك في هذه الدورة ....ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (25 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر الرب على النعم الوفيرة التي نغرفها من هذا النبع الصافي(منتدانا العزيز)  الذي عودنا عليها دائما .......... انا معاكم  مشاركة والرب يباركنا جميعا


----------



## tamav maria (25 أغسطس 2012)

انشاء الله اعضاء كتير تشارك في هذه الدوره من اجل الخدمة والمنتدي
 ربنا يجعل المنتدى سبب بركة وربح نفوس كثيره لمجد اسمه القدوس ويكون نور ومنارة وسط ظلام هذا العالم


----------



## Uprising (25 أغسطس 2012)

*مشترك معاكم ان شاء الله انا سجلت مخصوص *
*بس انا كان عندى اكونت قديم *
*جيت افتحه تقريبا نسيت الباسورد *
*وكل ما ابعت رساله على الايميل بالباس متتبعتش *
*كان اسمى jojo_josiph*
*وشككرااا ليكم على تعبكم *
*اتمنى يبقى فى جدول بالمواعيد *
*لأنى عايز اشارك *
*ومشغول شوية *
*فا هدخل على الميعاد بالظبط*
*شكرااااااااااا ليكم*
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 أغسطس 2012)

رائع جدا
انا بحجز مكان وهكون اول تلميذ فى الدورة
ربنا يبارك فى الخدمة​


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2012)

تم إنشاء قسم خاص ل *دورة أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي* وتم كتابة تعليمات دورة أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي
الدرس الأول هو عبارة عن درس تمهيدي جاري إنهاء تنسيقه وكتابته في قسم *دورة أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي*


----------



## Uprising (26 أغسطس 2012)

*ماى روك *
*كان عندى اقتراح علشان نتفاعل اكتر *

*ممكن فى الفترات بين الدروس يبقى فى مسابقه أو امتحان على كل درس ... ده هيشجعنا أكتر *

*وشكراا ليكم*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يكون معاك ويبارك خدمتك

انا هتابع


----------



## first (29 أغسطس 2012)

*عمان*

انا بدي اشترك وربنا يباركم


----------



## alcheikh (2 سبتمبر 2012)

:94:  ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و يعوضكم ​


----------



## emadws (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويعوض تعبكم ويستخدم الخدمة لمجد اسمه*​


----------



## Sallam (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*تلميذ مشارك*



My Rock قال:


> تم إنشاء قسم خاص ل *دورة أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي* وتم كتابة تعليمات دورة أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي
> الدرس الأول هو عبارة عن درس تمهيدي جاري إنهاء تنسيقه وكتابته في قسم *دورة أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي*



أرجو أن تقبلوني كأحد الطلاب المشاركين،
وأصلي لربنا يسوع أن يبارك خدمتكم وتعبكم لمجد اسمه المبارك.


----------



## الياس السرياني (13 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخت الغالية فيرست

ألف أهلاً ومرحباً بك...


الاخ الحبيب:



Sallam قال:


> أرجو أن تقبلوني كأحد الطلاب المشاركين،
> وأصلي لربنا يسوع أن يبارك خدمتكم وتعبكم لمجد اسمه المبارك.



قال العلي القدير في انجيل معلمنا متى 10: 8

[Q-BIBLE]مجاناً أخذتم مجاناً اعطوا[/Q-BIBLE]

السيد المسيح جاء من أجل كل انسان

لأننا جميعاً صنع يديه المباركة

هو يريد لك الخلاص 

فهل نعارضه نحن!!!

ألف أهلاً ومرحباً بك أخي الحبيب...


----------



## alcheikh (14 أكتوبر 2012)

:999:
نحنا نشكر الرب على خدماتكم وخدمتكم والرب يباركم


----------



## فيوليت ملاك (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يباركو ويعوضكوا
​


----------



## nanna poula (9 نوفمبر 2012)

الرب يحرسكم ويحميكم


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 نوفمبر 2012)

الرب الهنا  القدوس  البار  الاله الصالح القادر  على   كل شئ  يبارك  كل المشاركين  فى هذه الكورسات المكثفة  المباركة  ..ويجعلها سبب بركة لكثيرين


----------

